# RESULTS ARE NEGATIVE!!!!!! Subcutaneous mast cell tumor



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

It really depends on the grade of the tumor when they get pathology results back. If it is a mast cell that is grade 1 or grade 2 and they get good margins, she will be fine. If it comes back grade 3 and they did not get good margins, you may be looking a more surgeries and/or a visit to the oncologist.

My Rocket had a mast cell tumor at age 4 that was subcutaneous. It came back as between grade 1 and grade 2, but they got good margins and it has not come back. He hasn’t had any recurring tumors either. I hope this is the case for your girl.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> It really depends on the grade of the tumor when they get pathology results back. If it is a mast cell that is grade 1 or grade 2 and they get good margins, she will be fine. If it comes back grade 3 and they did not get good margins, you may be looking a more surgeries and/or a visit to the oncologist.
> 
> My Rocket had a mast cell tumor at age 4 that was subcutaneous. It came back as between grade 1 and grade 2, but they got good margins and it has not come back. He hasn’t had any recurring tumors either. I hope this is the case for your girl.


Thank you. 

The aspiration came back inconclusive so instead of having surgery with no presurgery bloodwork, we will do the surgery when the pre surgery blood work comes in. 

She said that we’re hoping for no malignant cells of course but that if there are malignancy cells that we’re hoping for a grade I or even a grade II with full excision and good margins. 

For now she’s home and a little bit woozy from the meds they gave her prior to the aspiration. 


Please pray for my Emma. She’s not even 8. I just lost Max two years ago. She’s too young yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I hope for all the best!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Prayers for sweet Emma and you. Any cancer is something we all dread but hopefully hers will be easily treated with surgery.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and hugs to your precious girl x


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sending prayers for you and Emma. Please let us know.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending prayers for Emma and you.....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're facing this. The unfairness of facing cancer before a dog is 10 is just an added layer to the pain. Please keep us updated. Sending you a hug.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive energy to both of you. Hoping for the very best. 💗


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

nolefan said:


> I'm so sorry you're facing this. The unfairness of facing cancer before a dog is 10 is just an added layer to the pain. Please keep us updated. Sending you a hug.


Thank you. 

I booked a beach house in Key West and we’ll be spending a week there. She loves the ocean but hasn’t been to the keys, which have my favorite sands and water. 

I’ll have amazing memories of her running and playing in the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

not a golden, but my chihuahua has now had more than 7 mast cell tumors removed over the last several years. A few were so small my vet froze them off instead of surgery. The ones that were removed and biopsied all came back grade 2 with clean margins, no further treatment required. So now, I just examine him closely, often, and if there's any sort of weird lump or bump, it gets removed. Then life goes on as normal.


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

Lilliam said:


> My beautiful sweet girl has a subcutaneous mast cell tumor. It’s two inches below her collar on the right side of her chest.
> 
> The doctor is removing the mass right now. She will send it to the lab but she’s pretty certain that it’s malignant.
> 
> ...


Our Labrador, Leo, had a mast cell tumor removed when he was about 1.5. It was malignant, but they got clear margins and he's had no recurrence. Leo will turn 11 in a few weeks.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Similar to the couple of posts above, my lab also had a mast cell tumor, located on her cheek. It was removed 3 times, every time regrowing closer to her eye. She was 14 at that time. After the third removal, it never appeared again and she lived until 18, passing from old age, not a cancer. Hers was a grade 2 on Patnaik scale but based on the mitotic index 15 per 10 400 it was an aggressive one with poor prognosis but she made it. 

All the best to your girl, we are now dealing with meningioma (a brain tumor) with my golden Gatsby.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you guys for your posts. 

I am a complete basket case. I fell apart today in the middle of a work call and started sobbing uncontrollably. 

I need a padded room somewhere where I can scream until I have no voice, shake my fists at the world, and kick the walks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

I was in the same situation as you 2 weeks ago. I was in the middle of the work call, one of the most important meetings of the year, about 15 min from my presentation, when I received a call from the neurologist. She said something about brain tumor and the kind of tumor, but this was very blurry, and I can’t remember much of the conversation other than me exploding in tears. Keep your hopes up as in general mast cell tumor has relatively good prognosis comparing to other types of cancers. Yes, it can be very aggressive, but oftentimes even if histopathological results are not promising this tumor is not as aggressive comparing to other cancers. For me I spent seven days and seven nights reading about all sorts of brain tumors, I must have read every case in the medical journal and at the end decided for a surgery. Selfish and questionable as the cost was high? Some might say, including some of my friends and my husband. The brain surgery took 8 hours, 2 hours longer than average and all is good for now, but I am very much aware that the tumor may grow back. We may need to opt for radiation, too early to say as I didn’t even receive histopathological results yet.

Please remain positive, fight for your girl and hope for the best, you can beat it! Hugs to you.

Here is my Gatsby with the gush in his head after the tumor removal.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

joro32000 said:


> I was in the same situation as you 2 weeks ago. I was in the middle of the work call, one of the most important meetings of the year, about 15 min from my presentation, when I received a call from the neurologist. She said something about brain tumor and the kind of tumor, but this was very blurry, and I can’t remember much of the conversation other than me exploding in tears. Keep your hopes up as in general mast cell tumor has relatively good prognosis comparing to other types of cancers. Yes, it can be very aggressive, but oftentimes even if histopathological results are not promising this tumor is not as aggressive comparing to other cancers. For me I spent seven days and seven nights reading about all sorts of brain tumors, I must have read every case in the medical journal and at the end decided for a surgery. Selfish and questionable as the cost was high? Some might say, including some of my friends and my husband. The brain surgery took 8 hours, 2 hours longer than average and all is good for now, but I am very much aware that the tumor may grow back. We may need to opt for radiation, too early to say as I didn’t even receive histopathological results yet.
> 
> Please remain positive, fight for your girl and hope for the best, you can beat it! Hugs to you.
> 
> Here is my Gatsby with the gush in his head after the tumor removal.


Praying for your baby that all will be well. [emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello!!!!!!!

Best results ever!!!!

NO CANCER!!!!

Just plain old follicular cyst!!!!!

God hear, listened, and answered!!!![emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590]

We’re still going to go to the keys. It’ll be a vacation instead of a bucket list item. 

Thank you to those who prayed alongside me for Emma to be OK. 

[emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590]


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m SO happy to see this!!! What fantastic news!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> I’m SO happy to see this!!! What fantastic news!!!


Thank you!!!!!! I am so relieved!!!!

We’re still finge to the beach house though!!!! SWIMMING IN THE KEYS!!!!![emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

A M A Z I N G N E W S!
I am so happy for you and Emma. What a relief, prayers are answered sometimes.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is so great. I am so happy for you and beautiful sweet Emma. Brightened up my evening.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow! Made my day to hear this good news!! Enjoy your vacation with Emma!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Lilliam said:


> Thank you!!!!!! I am so relieved!!!!
> 
> We’re still finge to the beach house though!!!! SWIMMING IN THE KEYS!!!!!
> 
> ...


As you should! It sounds wonderful!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m so glad you got good biopsy results!!! Have fun in the Keys! My dogs LOVED the Keys when we went last year.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wonderful news! I’m so so happy for you. Looking forward to lots of Keys photos.


Lilliam said:


> Hello!!!!!!!
> 
> Best results ever!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such wonderful news, I hope you have the best trip ever!.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> Hello!!!!!!!
> 
> Best results ever!!!!
> 
> ...


Great news!!
Also, there is really never any bad reason to go to the Florida Keys, so enjoy!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> I’m so glad you got good biopsy results!!! Have fun in the Keys! My dogs LOVED the Keys when we went last year.


Thank you!!!! 

Emma loves the water but she’s never been to the keys. 

I booked a house right on a private beach. Cost me more than I had thought I could afford but when I booked it I had intended it to be her bucket list. So I thought nothing too good for her. Now it’ll be an awesome time on a beach house on a small private beach. 

Of course now I’m freaking out about being so secluded and alone and that there might be alligators. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Wonderful news! I’m so so happy for you. Looking forward to lots of Keys photos.


Thank you!!!! I will take photos and videos. I don’t know if I can load videos here but I’ll have them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Such wonderful news, I hope you have the best trip ever!.


Thank you!!!! It’ll be a great vacation!!!.

Now it’s a true vacation instead of a bucket list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Taz Monkey said:


> Great news!!
> Also, there is really never any bad reason to go to the Florida Keys, so enjoy!!


I KNOW!!!!

I’m getting my Jimmy Buffett and my Celia Cruz music ready!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> I KNOW!!!!
> 
> I’m getting my Jimmy Buffett and my Celia Cruz music ready!
> 
> ...


The keys are one of my favorite places on earth. I've been many times. I got married there, my brother got married there, and my sister is getting married there in April. Fins up!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Lilliam said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> Emma loves the water but she’s never been to the keys.
> 
> ...


Kaizer went to the Keys/Florida three times in his life - as long as you stick to the ocean, you probably won’t run into alligators/crocodiles. 

This picture was from his last trip to the Keys (part of his bucket list too!) and Eden’s first.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Taz Monkey said:


> The keys are one of my favorite places on earth. I've been many times. I got married there, my brother got married there, and my sister is getting married there in April. Fins up!!


I LOVE the keys. It feels like you’re on an island very far away. 

It’s also the closest I can ever get to home (Cuba) and the sand and water remind so much of where I grew up. I literally grew up 90 miles away. If you look at a map of Cuba, you’ll see a finger on the north coast going up towards Florida. That’s Varadero, where I grew up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer went to the Keys/Florida three times in his life - as long as you stick to the ocean, you probably won’t run into alligators/crocodiles.
> 
> This picture was from his last trip to the Keys (part of his bucket list too!) and Eden’s first.
> View attachment 897265


Oh that is gorgeous!!!!

I normally don’t worry about alligators but this is my first trip there with dogs, so I’m a little freaked out. She loves the Carolina and Virginia /Maryland beaches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> I LOVE the keys. It feels like you’re on an island very far away.
> 
> It’s also the closest I can ever get to home (Cuba) and the sand and water remind so much of where I grew up. I literally grew up 90 miles away. If you look at a map of Cuba, you’ll see a finger on the north coast going up towards Florida. That’s Varadero, where I grew up.
> 
> ...


lol, I love that Key West is closer to Cuba than the nearest Walmart. My great uncle had a condo in Marathon, about 50 miles north. We grew up vacationing there. Then my dad bought a place in 2011. So I've been to the keys pretty much yearly since I was 8. It's a very special place to our family. Key West was actually my first "pandemic vacation". Our cruise to Alaska got canceled in 2020, so I booked 5 days in an airbnb in Key West just to get away for a few days. My dad sold his condo in 2017, but has been looking since then for another one but right now, as soon as something good hits the market, it's sold.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Taz Monkey said:


> lol, I love that Key West is closer to Cuba than the nearest Walmart. My great uncle had a condo in Marathon, about 50 miles north. We grew up vacationing there. Then my dad bought a place in 2011. So I've been to the keys pretty much yearly since I was 8. It's a very special place to our family. Key West was actually my first "pandemic vacation". Our cruise to Alaska got canceled in 2020, so I booked 5 days in an airbnb in Key West just to get away for a few days. My dad sold his condo in 2017, but has been looking since then for another one but right now, as soon as something good hits the market, it's sold.


Prices are ridiculous to buy in FL. And insurance is sky high. 
I see myself going back next year for a longer stay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

So glad to hear the wonderful news about Emma! Have a great vacation!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

tikiandme said:


> So glad to hear the wonderful news about Emma! Have a great vacation!


Thank you!!!

I actually celebrated by getting the new Honda Pilot I’ve been wanting. 


It will be much more comfortable than my CRV. 

Emma didn’t like it though. She got carsick.  I guess it’s bigger and somehow that affected her.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

Lilliam said:


> Hello!!!!!!!
> 
> Best results ever!!!!
> 
> ...


Wonderful news!


----------

